# Any Michigandars HERE??



## peacefulfields (May 17, 2010)

Hey all I'm new to this forum and I'm looking for anybody in the Michigan Area that Loves African Cichlids... I'm Currently Breeding Hap Flametops...


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

I've actually seen a lot of fellow Michiganders on this forum :]


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I will be one from Aug. 9th (moving for hubby's law school) but not into Africans (unless you are talking West Africans).


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Mid Michigan here, I have a 130 all hap/peacock tank and a 20 gal 'Lamprologus' multifasciatus tank.


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Not michigan, but I am like two miles from the line. I live in Toledo, OH.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

checking in for mid-michigan here....

too many tanks to list... but in the process of setting up a 180


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Michigan here also. I am one from the thumb..lol. I am in the process of setting up a 180 also and always looking for haps and peacocks.


----------



## peacefulfields (May 17, 2010)

Very Cool, Thanks everyone for responding... Here are my Sulfur Head Haps I've been breeding.. I currently have 33 Fry left and I need to find nice homes for them seeing that I only have a 55gal & 20gal...


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Not Michigan, but that male is beautiful! Is he protomelas spilonotus?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bearded lab said:


> Not Michigan, but that male is beautiful! Is he protomelas spilonotus?


Don't think so.


----------



## peacefulfields (May 17, 2010)

It looks to me that this is a Sulfur Head Hap... Although I think Flametop Hap has a better ring to it...


----------



## slackline (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm in west Michigan.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Note, part of the search engine is for location, it shows 876 users from Michigan.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/search.php


----------



## tyhoward08 (Apr 23, 2006)

Plymouth, MI. Just getting back in the game after being out for 2 years. Looking to make a purchase some mbuna from a breeder in Livonia if anyone is curious in doing a group buy. I'm probably looking at late June due to the WC  and some upcoming vacation.


----------



## SeanPrice (Sep 10, 2010)

Grand Rapids, MI here... just getting back into cichlids after spending around 4 years in saltwater.

Setting up a 40 gallon right now, currently have a temporary 10 gallon with a breeding pair of red jewel's


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

Zeeland, MI


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

Yooper here. planning on starting a tank soon.


----------



## shane2sweet1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Standish, MI

Home of the new casino, yeeha (sarcasism)


----------



## shane2sweet1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh yeah, I have african cichlids


----------



## SeanPrice (Sep 10, 2010)

peacefulfields .... my buddy Nick just purchased a sulfar cichlid from ya... didnt say how much, but I am on the NW side and I'd be interested in a male


----------



## rdadams1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wondering if you are still looking to sell some of your fish. I'm in the Detroit Metro area, not sure where in Michigan you are located.

Thanks


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

West Michigan


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Now in the Lansing area  And....just set up a Malawi tank ( gasp ! )


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm on the east side and addicted to Africans.


----------



## nanu156 (Jan 5, 2011)

And I have a fantastic breeder/importer in the Ferndale Royal Oak area, if you need food or fish let me know I will refer you 

your fish are beautiful. How big are your fry?


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

Oxford Michigan here just 10 miles north of the Palace. Nanu 156 I would like some info on the breeder importer in Ferndale Royal Oak area. IT is hard to find good LFS that have good Chiclids. I frequent a store in Waterford (dont know if I can give out names) lets just say that it is a wale story :lol: they are good but the supply can be limited.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm in Texas, but I'm a Wings fan. Does that count? My family is from Detroit. As a matter of a fact, I'll be at the Griffins game tonight!

That's a nice sulferhead, mine jumped out of my 110g about a month or two ago


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

yea since you are a wings fan and family is from Detroit you are considered an honarary michigander. San Antonio is a beutiful city I have allways enjoyed my visits there. How are the Chiclid stores aroud there. :fish: BTW I hate when fich commit suicide like that.


----------



## jamesd (Jul 26, 2006)

warren, michigan


----------



## CICHLIDSINMICHIGAN (Jan 9, 2011)

Wayne, Michigan here.


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

I grew up in Warren went to Cousino High


----------



## hsean (Mar 19, 2006)

dearborn michigan here out of the breeding game but thinking of doing it for certain peacocks .i currently have a 55 gallon peacock tank and a couple of breeder tanks.in the future i want to get my 360 gallon and my 90 gallon going in the basement and will be looking to do some trades in fish


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

Well you probably would do a good buisness it is so hard to find a good varitey of fish here. I spent my whole sunday going all over town. A store on Gratiot had a good selection and they were healthy but a little over priced IMO. 14.95 for a 2 inch Dem is a little high. The store I go to in Waterford is good on prices but the variety is pretty standard. They will order for you though. Let me know if you get back into it :fish:


----------



## jamesd (Jul 26, 2006)

fatcat, i went to Cousino too...graduated '87, when did you???


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

1980 still seems like yesterday BTW drove right by there today on my mission to find more fish stores with africans. Pretty cool that on a forum that is world wide we end up being from the same school. I grew up north of Masonic between Hoover and Schoener.


----------



## jamesd (Jul 26, 2006)

I live between hoover and schoenherr 4 houses south of masonic--that's quite funny


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow what are the odds of that . :thumb: Are there any good LFS in the Warren area anymore. I went to Gr***w**ds on 9 mile and Schoenherr this past Sunday. I have not been there in years I was so dissapointed that place has gone to S***. IT used to be a great place for fish I cant believe how bad it has gotten. I was the only customer there and the tanks were in teriible shape and way overpriced. They wanted over 30 bucks for a 4 inch Yellow lab.  I must say they had a great price on a canopy and I will go back and buy that.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

fatcat660 said:


> yea since you are a wings fan and family is from Detroit you are considered an honarary michigander. San Antonio is a beutiful city I have allways enjoyed my visits there. How are the Chiclid stores aroud there. :fish: BTW I hate when fich commit suicide like that.


Thanks. Actually, the stores are great. If you have heard about Dave's Fish, he's a site sponsor, he's got amazing quality and selection of cichlids. He's here, so I kind of feel spoiled. There are a few other decent ones too. The water is naturally hard from the aquifer so that works great for the fish too.


----------



## yuanyelss (Jan 20, 2011)

I am one from the thumb..lol. I am in the process of setting up a 180 also and always looking for haps and peacocks.


----------



## NorthernAquatic (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello,

I am in Oscoda MI.

In the past, I ran a large cichlid breeding business, but now I am just a hobbyist, as another business took all my time and effort.

I am back to small time breeding out again, and I am currently working with Ps. Demasoni now, with a group of 5 WC, 1 male, 4 female. Out of 12, only 5 made it. 

Have only had 2 small batches of fry since getting them, only 4 fry growing out now. I am trying now to separate the fry to another tank. Fun. :fish:

If anyone is looking 4 some breeder tank setups, lemme know, got lots of unused stuff.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i live kinda close to the U.P lol


----------

